# Sticky  THE Tubes vs. Flats Thread



## Slingshots rule

*Bands or tubes?*​
*What do you prefer on you slingshots, bands or tubes?*

Bands26561.77%Tubes16438.23%


----------



## Slingshots rule

Wat do you prefer bands or tubes?









Solids

Chain


----------



## NaturalFork

Bands. Cheap and fast.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I would suggest doing a forum search if you want to see how people feel about this, there are topics ALL over the forum about elastic options...

Asking this rather controversial inquiry will do 1 of 2 things. 
1. Just generate a huge amount of differed answers because so many members prefer different things. Its all a matter of personal preference after experimentation. 
2. Start, for the 10,000 time, a "which elastic is best" argument...

Either way, the best answer in the end, is to take some time and research on the forum, and then get a hold of whatever elastic you can get a hold of or want..... then go from there. Try as much as you can and develop a preference after some experimentation.

In the end, its whatever works for you.....so good luck!!!!









Cheers- John


----------



## NaturalFork

Good point John.


----------



## dragonmaster

I like chains and big rubber band's. the more experimenting I do the more I'm hooked.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

i think bands are better


----------



## haertig

Generally I prefer bands for OTT slingshots and tubes for Dankung slingshots. For the simple reason: they fit the type of slingshot they're installed on! (I known - duh!)









In the lightweight pull category, I like bands and tubes pretty much equally. In the heavy pull category, I prefer bands. Bands just seem more "comfortable" to pull in this latter category. But I can't define what "comfortable" is ... it's just a feeling I have when pulling them back.


----------



## kobe23

I myself posted a topic and poll of similar when I first became active, but didn't realize the existing posts floating in the forum. As mentioned above, try all elastics to find your other half


----------



## Nico

Hi Kobe23
I will have to second John's post reply to this thread..

After having experimented over the years with so many elastics, long balloons, chains, large rubberbands, butyl innertube strips, a one time cut in half black rubber car tie the ones with hooks on the ends ( heavy pull and slow but shot heavy stones very well) tubes regular and heavy pull and large half tubes cut down the middle ( I didnt realize this was an Aussie style when did this as a kid) round solids, squares I'm sure I missed a few other elastics but thats enough to show the example.

Eventually I settled on what works best for me and thats what I go by not really what is most popular cos they all will work for you.
In the end it comes down to understanding the use of your slingshot before you know what will work best for you.

There's nothing wrong with experimentation thats the fun side of slingshots and I encourage experimentation. Experimentation is valuable practice as long as it has a practical direction and not too unrealistic ideas, by that I mean is to realize the limitations of the material(the elastic) and stop trying to go past what it can do and use it for the best that it can perform for you.

Nico


----------



## harpersgrace

Tubes because they work for me


----------



## Xidoo

This two choices does not represent the whole rainbow of elastic used with slingshots. I use tubes, but because there is nothing better where Iive. I think that what ever works for you is the correct choice. Saludos.


----------



## kyrokon

I like tubes they last a long time and are easy to replace. Tubes are also quiter than bands, they just work for me you may differ. 
Alot of people here like bands, you need to find what works for you.


----------



## e~shot

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I would suggest doing a forum search if you want to see how people feel about this, there are topics ALL over the forum about elastic options...
> 
> Asking this rather controversial inquiry will do 1 of 2 things.
> 1. Just generate a huge amount of differed answers because so many members prefer different things. Its all a matter of personal preference after experimentation.
> 2. Start, for the 10,000 time, a "which elastic is best" argument...
> 
> Either way, the best answer in the end, is to take some time and research on the forum, and then get a hold of whatever elastic you can get a hold of or want..... then go from there. Try as much as you can and develop a preference after some experimentation.
> 
> In the end, its whatever works for you.....so good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers- John


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Flats in the morning, flats in the evening, flats all the day through. I guess I am very opinionated, but if I had to shoot tubes I probability would not shoot at all because of my arthritis. I left tubes in 2000 and never looked back. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui

It is my opinion that Latex FlatBands are very stable and ultra hard hitting, much faster and stable than tubes But, with that being said it depends on the purpose you will use either for. If you want to hammer out several shots in short order you will need tubes to do that. If you have one shot and you want that one to count and wont get a second shot then it is a latex flatband that you want to use. I like both but it I was limited to only one choice it would be latex flatbands but since I have a choice I use both. Now tubes for me is only one per fork 2,3,or 4 per fork I count as confusion. In my opinion.


----------



## ZDP-189

Somebody should add solids and chains to the poll.


----------



## Ry-shot

flatbands for me .


----------



## hawk2009

Hmmm i have already voted **** what the **** here's a few more TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES TUBES.


----------



## lobodog2

I will have to admit that I voted for tubes on this one. I am on the Dankung kick for now, and know that those tube-sets will go 5-6 hundred shots at least before breaking...All at around 190 FPS!!! (with 5/8" marbles)


----------



## harson

Bands for me


----------



## newconvert

Xidoo said:


> This two choices does not represent the whole rainbow of elastic used with slingshots. I use tubes, but because there is nothing better where Iive. I think that what ever works for you is the correct choice. Saludos.


2nd!


----------



## Jakerock

Both.... get it? I mean, do you understand why this is funny, or???


----------



## KennyCannon

I've only used bands but I'm thinking of giving tubes a shot over the summer.


----------



## crazymike

Flatbands because you can custom cut to shoot and match any kind of ammo you can think of steel any size candy,stones,lead,rabbit droppings,fruit,nuts,marbles, clay balls ,golf balls,marshmallows, and,and,and I think it matters what the ammo is . Tubes go flat when you draw it back anyway.


----------



## sniper62

Tubes,I like the ability to swap out different sets in seconds.


----------



## Performance Catapults

sniper62 said:


> Tubes,I like the ability to swap out different sets in seconds.


Yeah...


----------



## NaturalFork

Revisiting this one tonight. I shoot everything. I like everything. I shoot 107s more than anything these days it seems like. I think I am just lazy.


----------



## AJW

My preference is bands, but they have such a short life span I'm quickly switching to tubes. With all the information and stats that Henry has provided, it's much easier to get a "fit" qickly and makes them more enjoyable.

Sunday night I made a set of bands, on Monday morning after about ten shots, they broke and so did I. Sure I may have put a nick in them or made one of the other dozens of fatal errors, but I don't care, they broke ... again, yet once again. Tube are forgiving to cluts shooters like me and they eliminate the hundreds of little things that can turn a nice band set into pouch tying material, and you don't have to make six sets at a time every ten days.

On top of all that, if you shoot them at max, they die quicker. Well, I just worked myself into a lather, good time to quit.

Was that a rant?


----------



## newconvert

AJW said:


> My preference is bands, but they have such a short life span I'm quickly switching to tubes. With all the information and stats that Henry has provided, it's much easier to get a "fit" qickly and makes them more enjoyable.
> 
> Sunday night I made a set of bands, on Monday morning after about ten shots, they broke and so did I. Sure I may have put a nick in them or made one of the other dozens of fatal errors, but I don't care, they broke ... again, yet once again. Tube are forgiving to cluts shooters like me and they eliminate the hundreds of little things that can turn a nice band set into pouch tying material, and you don't have to make six sets at a time every ten days.
> 
> On top of all that, if you shoot them at max, they die quicker. Well, I just worked myself into a lather, good time to quit.
> 
> Was that a rant?
> 
> View attachment 20905


----------



## crapshot

just ordered a 50 ft roll of texs tubes


----------



## newconvert

crapshot said:


> just ordered a 50 ft roll of texs tubes


you are going to get on the tube bandwagon once you begin using the tubes, they are very fast, but strong for the easy pull.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i started of using bands because they are less powerful so this is better for a beginer but now i hunt as well as target shoot so it is flat bands all the way.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AJW said:


> My preference is bands, but they have such a short life span I'm quickly switching to tubes. With all the information and stats that Henry has provided, it's much easier to get a "fit" qickly and makes them more enjoyable.
> 
> Sunday night I made a set of bands, on Monday morning after about ten shots, they broke and so did I. Sure I may have put a nick in them or made one of the other dozens of fatal errors, but I don't care, they broke ... again, yet once again. Tube are forgiving to cluts shooters like me and they eliminate the hundreds of little things that can turn a nice band set into pouch tying material, and you don't have to make six sets at a time every ten days.
> 
> On top of all that, if you shoot them at max, they die quicker. Well, I just worked myself into a lather, good time to quit.
> 
> Was that a rant?
> 
> View attachment 20905


We need to get together, Allen. I plan to cast some balls this weekend and maybe we can have a shoot next week. I'm shooting tubes almost exclusively these days. BTW, 7.5 mm lead is good for 300+ fps with 1842 tubes. They are a blast.


----------



## kingmurphy

both would be handy as i hunt with flats but plink with tubes thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## AJW

Henry in Panama said:


> My preference is bands, but they have such a short life span I'm quickly switching to tubes. With all the information and stats that Henry has provided, it's much easier to get a "fit" qickly and makes them more enjoyable.
> 
> Sunday night I made a set of bands, on Monday morning after about ten shots, they broke and so did I. Sure I may have put a nick in them or made one of the other dozens of fatal errors, but I don't care, they broke ... again, yet once again. Tube are forgiving to cluts shooters like me and they eliminate the hundreds of little things that can turn a nice band set into pouch tying material, and you don't have to make six sets at a time every ten days.
> 
> On top of all that, if you shoot them at max, they die quicker. Well, I just worked myself into a lather, good time to quit.
> 
> Was that a rant?
> 
> View attachment 20905


We need to get together, Allen. I plan to cast some balls this weekend and maybe we can have a shoot next week. I'm shooting tubes almost exclusively these days. BTW, 7.5 mm lead is good for 300+ fps with 1842 tubes. They are a blast.
[/quote]

Scare me some more Henry, I am up for shooting some targets and some BS. Glad to hear your going to cast some balls. My new mantra is "Seven point five equals three hundred". I'll call you.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have been rocking the 107s for a while now .... but I like them all


----------



## faca

now as far as I know I prefer bands over tubes, the only thing tubes win is they last longer for my use of course.


----------



## faca

now as far as I know I prefer bands over tubes, the only thing tubes win is they last longer for my use of course.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I didnt even know about flats until i joined the forum, i was stuck with the huge saunders tubes that would give me a backache for a week after shooting, so for me, i like flats, i really wanna try tex tubes though!!


----------



## 39699661

I could not found bands with high quality.

So my choice is tube. Not fast but have long life and small sound(very usefull when hunting)


----------



## pgandy

I find both have a place and like them both. In the final analysis it depends much on the circumstances of the shooter. I get more power with my flats and a smoother release making them more enjoyable to shoot. I now shoot almost entirely 1745 tubes, single for economy and long sessions, doubles for power and PT. Tubes are much cheaper for me to obtain, easy to make a band set, and a snap to change out (I especially like that part), not to mention longer life. And the 14 fpe I am getting is adequate for my needs. Once I get up to that power range the flats die all too quickly. Also, and not the least attribute, is a Dankung w/thin bands literally melts in my hip pocket. I have some 105s that I got from Henry awhile back that aren’t any powerhouse but just won’t give up, they just keep on truck’n. So, I find one is not better than the other as such, it depends on the shooter and his circumstances.


----------



## muddog15

So far I can't make up my mind which I like better. I have one of my SS set up with TBG bands and the other one set up with heavy tubes. It's an even vote for me.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I see the comment "tubes last longer" all the time and this was true, but my new LB2000 flat bands give a very long life, easy pull, good speed and power. As with all bands as you trim them to get more and more speed the life goes down. The faster the speed, the shorter the life of the bands. The LB2000 bands will give up to 7 times the normal life of regular flat bands. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20417-tex-lb2000-bands/


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Tex since getting Lb200 flat bands to the UK is a no go you're going to hear from me too.I use only tubes,cheap fast and last much longer than flats.

Yes I voted tubes


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Really, you you shot LB2000 flats and still want to shoot tubes. Where did you get the LB2000 flats? -- Tex


----------



## Tube_Shooter

No Tex I have not tried Lb000 bands,like I said we can't get them to the UK.I should have been clearer and said"I shoot tubes only because they last longer than tbg bands" which are available here and of which I could compare.


----------



## Texasbanger

Tubes for me because im tired of flatbands breaking, and it's easier to use tube cuffs to set up the bands. I like flatbands, but my wallet doesn't, as a matter of fact my wallet hates flat bands...lol

Pseudo tapered tubes are also very quiet to shoot.


----------



## Knotty

Since joining this forum I've done a lot of searching and reading. Lot's of great info.

Still, I don't have a good handle on the difference between bands and tubes. The general consensus is tubes last longer but bands perform better.

So here's the question. If a band and tube produce the same velocity with a given type of ammo, how much harder is the pull with the tube? 10%? 20%? 50%?

I've seen some people write that they would have to give up the sport if only tubes could be used (due to arthritis, etc.). To me that indicates a substantial increase in effort but personally I'm not noticing it yet. So, has anyone quantified the difference yet? What are the numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## PorkChopSling

I wait for the ones with knowledge to answer, thanks for asking the question.


----------



## pop shot

bands are flat, tubes are round. bands are more easily tapered. henry's getting 430 something with tubes. it's all give and take, once you flush the speed bug out of your system it'll make your catty life a lot more fun.


----------



## Knotty

Understood but I'm just talking basics. Straight tubes and bands, no tapers.

(Even in the world of tapers, recent data is showing that it only really benefits smaller ammo, but let's not digress.)


----------



## DaveSteve

pop shot said:


> bands are flat, tubes are round. bands are more easily tapered. henry's getting 430 something with tubes. it's all give and take, once you flush the speed bug out of your system it'll make your catty life a lot more fun.


I struggle to get rid of this speed bug for a while now, but I will flush it out.

I hope that it will not get replaced with the power bug.

For me, they are a killjoy indeed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Knotty said:


> Since joining this forum I've done a lot of searching and reading. Lot's of great info.
> 
> Still, I don't have a good handle on the difference between bands and tubes. The general consensus is tubes last longer but bands perform better.
> 
> So here's the question. If a band and tube produce the same velocity with a given type of ammo, how much harder is the pull with the tube? 10%? 20%? 50%?
> 
> I've seen some people write that they would have to give up the sport if only tubes could be used (due to arthritis, etc.). To me that indicates a substantial increase in effort but personally I'm not noticing it yet. So, has anyone quantified the difference yet? What are the numbers?
> 
> Thanks!


There aren't any simple answers, too many variables involved. In general, yes tubes may last longer than flats. As for pull, some tubes will require less pull than some flats for the same power, but in general flats are a bit more efficient. Flats apparently have the advantage in absolute power. From results seen so far in the 300 Club, I'm predicting the upper limit for modern tubes is about 450 fps, while flats have already exceeded 500 fps. No one can predict what future advances in rubber technology will bring.

Those who say they couldn't play if they had to use tubes probably haven't tried modern small diameter tubes. Excellent target velocities can be achieved with tubes at less than 10 lbs draw weight.

There is no way to quantify the differences unless we get very specific about what type and what configuration of bands and tubes we are comparing.


----------



## Susi

Nice comeback Geezer Gang, this thread cleared up some questions I had as well..but thanks to everyone! In Ecuador there's no TB so I've GOT to use surgical tubing or office supply rubber bands. A definite "hole" in the market here. I'd love to have a roll of TBG but there's no club here to absorb the rest...and I'm a "make it myself" freak.


----------



## Knotty

Hmmm. This shouldn't be difficult so I was thinking someone must have done it already.

- Start with an efficient tube (small tubes?)
- Shoot 7/16 steel over the chrony in single and looped configs and record numbers
- Cut Theraband Gold bands to produce same speeds (will take some trial and error)
- Compare pull weights

My interest isn't in the extremes of power and speed. Just how do the two main types of elastic compare for plinking with typical draw lengths in the 28-34" range?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Susi said:


> Nice comeback Geezer Gang, this thread cleared up some questions I had as well..but thanks to everyone! In Ecuador there's no TB so I've GOT to use surgical tubing or office supply rubber bands. A definite "hole" in the market here. I'd love to have a roll of TBG but there's no club here to absorb the rest...and I'm a "make it myself" freak.


I don't know how reliable your mail service is in Ecuador, but my friend AJW receives a lot of stuff through the Panama Post, while I use a freight forwarder. Check out Dankung.com for tubes or look on page 3 of the above link for flat sheet latex that is close in dimension to TheraBand Gold. At .55 mm thick and 15 x 120 cm it is also close to a 6 ft length of TBG. Dankung will ship anywhere in the world.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Knotty said:


> Hmmm. This shouldn't be difficult so I was thinking someone must have done it already.
> 
> - Start with an efficient tube (small tubes?)
> - Shoot 7/16 steel over the chrony in single and looped configs and record numbers
> - Cut Theraband Gold bands to produce same speeds (will take some trial and error)
> - Compare pull weights
> 
> My interest isn't in the extremes of power and speed. Just how do the two main types of elastic compare for plinking with typical draw lengths in the 28-34" range?


I'm betting no one has done it because no one is interested in expending that much effort on a question which can be easily answered. If you're looking for a set of plinking bands which will handle 7/16 steel, deliver good velocity, and last a long time, 2040, 1842, or 1745 tubes in looped configuration about 7 inches length will do the trick with pull weights running from a bit over 10 pounds to about 16 pounds, smaller number heavier pull.

Now, if you really want the answers, run the tests and share results with everyone.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have and sell modern tubes and tried some that I don't sell and still say if I had to shoot tubes I probably would not shoot. I have a lot of shooters that went to tubes and have come back to bands. The main advantage I see with modern tubes over modern bands is you don"t have to cut complex shapes. I have run test with modern tubes and LB2000 bands sets and found that with the same speed the life is very close to the same. I can not shoot tubes as accurate as a good set of bands. -- Tex


----------



## tradspirit

Interesting discussion and facts being presented. I have had some limited experience with 1745s on my Wingshooter and have experienced a marked increase in power using the same weight ammo, simply by cutting the lenth of the active tube by as little as one inch! Unfortunately I cannot offer chrono info to back up my conclusion, but I can certainly confirm more frequent steel can penetrations. Playing with the variables is what adds interest for me.


----------



## lightgeoduck

That's a hard one to compare. I guess it would be easier to start with the tube set, measure the foot lbs then do some figuring to cut the right TB to have the same weight and speed test both... The issue is there is so many ways you can set up a band/tube set ( more with flats ). To get the same draw length and weight but change the velocity. "z" has a lot of writings on it in his blog http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11-zeds-technical-writings/

You may find something eirpther there or other parts of the forum to help you get started.

I can tell you this for sure , which has been stated.. You can get the velocity you want without too much of a draw weight. Also, most of the complaints with tubes is from the store bought wrist braces... They mostly have an unbearable draw weight, for me at least, compared to what one can make themselves.

It is an interesting topic. And wish you luck on your quest, i always enjoy a good read. However, I think, the majority of shooters just want to be able to shoot with what they have, and it ends up being up to personal taste on which set they prefer more.

Also, if people want to max out what they can do with a slingshot, I believe that flats have more options to achieve that even though it has been proven that tubes have potential as well.


----------



## Dayhiker

I have a simpler reason for preferring flats. Tubes impart a "thud" that caused a lot of pain in my hands and wrists. Flatbands shoot much smoother. The only measuring device I use is my pain. Even light-draw tubes will get to your hands quicker than most flats. I shoot with tubes, but not in long sessions.


----------



## Knotty

Lots of excellent feedback. Thanks!

I have a chrony, from my time spent with airguns. Now I just need some tubes and time to do the testing. Actually I have a small quantity of small and medium dipped latex but it might be enough to start. Now where did I put that time?

PS - Have to agree with the comment about people's negative impressions of tubes coming from wrist rockets. I bought one years ago and hated it. So much pull weight for what didn't seem like much velocity. Seeing people shooting bands on YouTube is what got me interested in slingshots again. Was shooting only Theraband but ordered some dipped tubes from Simple-Shot out of curiosity. Ended up liking them but wanted to dig deeper into the whole tube vs. band thing.


----------



## M.J

Tex-Shooter said:


> I can not shoot tubes as accurate as a good set of bands. -- Tex


I can. It's just what you get used to.

I have a number of very fine flatband slingshots and my favorite shooter is capable of using either flats or looped tubes. Even with these options, I almost always shoot looped tubes.

I agree with DH that fixed tubes can impart alot of recoil into the frame hand. In my experience looped tubes negate this. I have a hard time shooting fixed tubes for that same reason.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

M_J said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not shoot tubes as accurate as a good set of bands. -- Tex
> 
> 
> 
> I can. It's just what you get used to.
> 
> I have a number of very fine flatband slingshots and my favorite shooter is capable of using either flats or looped tubes. Even with these options, I almost always shoot looped tubes.
> 
> I agree with DH that fixed tubes can impart alot of recoil into the frame hand. In my experience looped tubes negate this. I have a hard time shooting fixed tubes for that same reason.
Click to expand...

Me too. I rarely shoot my bent frames with tubes anymore. A light aluminum frame and large tubes generate a bit of recoil, and I much prefer small tubes and a chunky Ringshooter. If there is any recoil, I can't feel it, and handslap is non-existant unless I am going for absolute max speed with light ammo. Even then, it's much, much less than OTT flats under the same circumstances.


----------



## Dayhiker

Henry in Panama said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not shoot tubes as accurate as a good set of bands. -- Tex
> 
> 
> 
> I can. It's just what you get used to.
> 
> I have a number of very fine flatband slingshots and my favorite shooter is capable of using either flats or looped tubes. Even with these options, I almost always shoot looped tubes.
> 
> I agree with DH that fixed tubes can impart alot of recoil into the frame hand. In my experience looped tubes negate this. I have a hard time shooting fixed tubes for that same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I rarely shoot my bent frames with tubes anymore. A light aluminum frame and large tubes generate a bit of recoil, and I much prefer small tubes and a chunky Ringshooter. If there is any recoil, I can't feel it, and handslap is non-existant unless I am going for absolute max speed with light ammo. Even then, it's much, much less than OTT flats under the same circumstances.
Click to expand...

So Henry, are you saying that you are getting less shock from tubes than your are from flats? :nerd:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Dayhiker said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not shoot tubes as accurate as a good set of bands. -- Tex
> 
> 
> 
> I can. It's just what you get used to.
> 
> I have a number of very fine flatband slingshots and my favorite shooter is capable of using either flats or looped tubes. Even with these options, I almost always shoot looped tubes.
> 
> I agree with DH that fixed tubes can impart alot of recoil into the frame hand. In my experience looped tubes negate this. I have a hard time shooting fixed tubes for that same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I rarely shoot my bent frames with tubes anymore. A light aluminum frame and large tubes generate a bit of recoil, and I much prefer small tubes and a chunky Ringshooter. If there is any recoil, I can't feel it, and handslap is non-existant unless I am going for absolute max speed with light ammo. Even then, it's much, much less than OTT flats under the same circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So Henry, are you saying that you are getting less shock from tubes than your are from flats*? :nerd:
Click to expand...

Nope, I said that I get less handslap with tubes on Ringshooters than with flats OTT. At least that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Dayhiker

Okay, I get it now. Thanks.


----------



## bmlodge

Tubes. Simply because they're easier to change and last longer. They don't smell as good as Theraband though. Lol.


----------



## JetBlack

Forgot if I posted to this in the past but dankung rubber all day! Love me some tubes, single, looped whatever.you can use them as a straw in a survival situation too.I like the heavy Tex ones also.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks for the kudos! -- Tex


----------



## boby

Comparing calculated speeds of best tapered flat band 0.030"thick latex (from Hygenic) to best calculated speeds of 2040, 1745, and 2050 tubes from Dankung (untapered or pseudo-tapered), at fixed draw (33"), the same pull forces (10, 13 or 15 lbs), a temperature of 22C, with 0.375" stainless steel balls, and 2 gram pouch gives:

10 lb: Tapered flat band is best (234.1 ft/s) & is 5.4% faster than best tube (=1745, which at 10 lb is best as untapered, 222.1 ft/s).

13 lb: Tapered flat band is best (260.5 ft/s) & is 4.9% faster than best tube (=2040 pseudo-taper, 248.4 ft/s);

(1745 pseudo-taper=247.6 ft/s, 2050 untapered = 246.5 ft/s).

15 lb: Tapered flat band is best (276.1 ft/s) & is 3.2% faster than best tube (=1745 pseudo-taper, 267.6 ft/s);

(2040 pseudo-taper = 262.6 ft/s; 2050 untapered = 257.9 ft/s).

So flat band Hygenic 0.030" thick latex has a 3-5% speed advantage over the best tubes. But I still would rather use tubes (mainly I target shoot) for their quietness, feel, longevity, and ease of switching band sets.

Also, on average 1745 outperforms 2040. 2050 gives a pretty good untapered single tube solution at 13 or 15 lbs, and would look still better in comparison when used with heavier ammo.

Best tapered flat bands (vs. best untapered flat bands, not shown above), have a 1.6 ft/s advantage at 10 lb, 5.8 ft/s advantage at 13 lbs, and 5.4 ft/s advantage at 15 lbs-- or less than 2.2% advantage at best from tapering!


----------



## Charles

boby said:


> Comparing calculated speeds of best tapered flat band 0.030"thick latex (from Hygenic) to best calculated speeds of 2040, 1745, and 2050 tubes from Dankung (untapered or pseudo-tapered), at fixed draw (33"), the same pull forces (10, 13 or 15 lbs), a temperature of 22C, with 0.375" stainless steel balls, and 2 gram pouch gives:
> 
> 10 lb: Tapered flat band is best (234.1 ft/s) & is 5.4% faster than best tube (=1745, which at 10 lb is best as untapered, 222.1 ft/s).
> 
> 13 lb: Tapered flat band is best (260.5 ft/s) & is 4.9% faster than best tube (=2040 pseudo-taper, 248.4 ft/s);
> 
> (1745 pseudo-taper=247.6 ft/s, 2050 untapered = 246.5 ft/s).
> 
> 15 lb: Tapered flat band is best (276.1 ft/s) & is 3.2% faster than best tube (=1745 pseudo-taper, 267.6 ft/s);
> 
> (2040 pseudo-taper = 262.6 ft/s; 2050 untapered = 257.9 ft/s).
> 
> So flat band Hygenic 0.030" thick latex has a 3-5% speed advantage over the best tubes. But I still would rather use tubes (mainly I target shoot) for their quietness, feel, longevity, and ease of switching band sets.
> 
> Also, on average 1745 outperforms 2040. 2050 gives a pretty good untapered single tube solution at 13 or 15 lbs, and would look still better in comparison when used with heavier ammo.
> 
> Best tapered flat bands (vs. best untapered flat bands, not shown above), have a 1.6 ft/s advantage at 10 lb, 5.8 ft/s advantage at 13 lbs, and 5.4 ft/s advantage at 15 lbs-- or less than 2.2% advantage at best from tapering!


You might want to compare your calculations to some empirical data.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21549-slingshot-science-1-tapering/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I want to try tubes, i will get some eventually.


----------



## trobbie66

No preference it depends which suits the catty!!


----------



## drnoob

Hello all,
This is my first post! I have a flippinout scout and I'm shooting ttf style with the stock flat bands and 3/8 steel ammo. I'm new to all of this so I wanted to know what band style do you prefer and why! Thanks! Btw I'm ordering the Hathcock Target Sniper for my second slingshot very soon!


----------



## bigron

welcome to the forum drnoob


----------



## drnoob

Thanks! Glad to be here!


----------



## August West

Tapered flats, either theraband gold or .030 latex. Because I have a short draw and want the most power that I can get for the draw weight and length and am willing to give up band life to get it.


----------



## drnoob

I only draw to the back of my jaw bone so that would help me out! How tapered do you cut them?


----------



## August West

Actually not a whole lot but it makes a difference, I shoot 3/4" to 1/2" cut 8.5" before tying. With my draw I am getting over 200 fps with 1/2" lead, which does well for squirrels, rabbits and all feather if your a hunter.


----------



## Dr J

Welcome to the forum, there are hundreds of posts on tubes and bands on this forum, I m certain any question you may have is already answered there.


----------



## Crac

Firstly welcome.

In answer to your first post, my prefered bands are my local exercise bands. Because they are cheap, potent and (as all flatbands are) completely customisable.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7175-poll-bands-or-tubes/


----------



## tristanjones

Bands are faster, but tubes last longer. I prefer tubes myself!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

There is no such thing as "best bands or tubes". Some types are better than others for a specific use. TheraBand Gold is the most versatile. I've used it for speed (430+ fps) and power (26 lb/ft). Chinese tubes are great for speed and power, though less than TBG, and long life. The trick is to find what works best for you, and that only comes with experimentation.


----------



## Flatband

I have to concur with Henry. After years of shooting all kinds of rubber,tubes,flats ,cubes,ovals, chains,I think Thera Gold flats may be the best all around. Excellent life, durable,good speed and depending on what cut,capable of shooting a wide variety of ammo weights very effectively. Good stuff!


----------



## studer1972

Here's a calculator for tapering TBG:
http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

I need more research, but I have been preferring TBG flats. The pull is so smooth and effortless and the propulsion is fast. The precut bands I have from Gopher Slingshots and Pocket Predator can both handle 5/8" glass, 1/2" steel, and 1/2" lead. My gum rubber bands are too strong for marbles. All non-TBG (chains, American style tubes, gum rubber) put more stress on my fork wrist and both forearms. I'm big, but don't regularly work out. Single layer TBG just works for me.

If you want to try American-style tubes, give Trumark a chance. Their RR-1 tubes (the only type of theirs I've used so far) pull very smoothly and give good impact. I've tried tubes from Marksman, Daisy, and Barnett, Trumark's are by far my favorite. Daisy is stiff, but hard hitting, Marksman pulls nicely but is a little weak, and Barnett was meh IMHO.

Chained office bands (3x3x3 #32 rubber bands) hit hard, but feel like the Daisy bands to me, a little stiffer than they need to be for the impact given.

File binder rubber bands work great for low powered slingshots. Nice trajectory and cardboard piercing impact at 15' with 1/2" pebbles and 5/8" glass. My nephews and niece enjoy that bandset up north.


----------



## August West

Something is rarely mentioned but is just as important when choosing bands is draw length. If you are looking for power and have a short draw it does narrow your choices. If your 6' 5" you can generate plenty with 20/40s if your 5' 5" not nearly as much. I have been learning to draw further but with these little alligator arms there is only so much I can do.


----------



## studer1972

Draw length is crucial. Chained bands and TBG seem to have around 500-600" expansion (divide draw length by ~5.5 to find the amount of rubber you should have between the pouch tie and the for attachment). Shorter draw length needs more latex to get the right power for heavier ammo.


----------



## twparish

After trying both, my vote is for tubes. Bands often "tangle" and roll over after the shot and time is lost getting them straight. Tubes come back ready to reload about 90% of the time for me.
Also important for me, I sometimes get hand slaps with bands, not pleasant. I have never had a hand slap with tubes !!

Maybe it is just the way I shoot. Trumark RRTs are my all purpose tubes.

Just my take on it.


----------



## twparish

I should have said "the pouch rolls over" in the previous post.


----------



## Dr J

I concur with Henry! In the end it is common sense! No one can sell you experience or everyone would buy! Stop looking for short cuts and do the work required! It is all for your education..


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Henry in Panama said:


> The trick is to find what works best for you, and that only comes with experimentation.


And then be prepared for that to change overnight, when you discover a different way to do things


----------



## drnoob

Lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx

All Buns Glazing said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to find what works best for you, and that only comes with experimentation.
> 
> 
> 
> And then be prepared for that to change overnight, when you discover a different way to do things
Click to expand...

Like about twice weekly in my case !


----------



## Portland Stumpy

Bands every time, for me.


----------



## drnoob

Im going to give loop tubes a try! But what brand and type should I go with? I shoot 3/8 steel and have a draw length of 32 inch! Thanks o ya its going on my scout!


----------



## drnoob

Hello all, I have a problem! I'm going through a flat band set a week! I do shoot alot tho but at this rate in going to go broke! So are loop tubes longer lasting? I shoot 3/8 steel and I have a 32 inch draw and I like to be around 230 fps to 250 fps. If so can you more experienced shooters help me out with a brand and a type to buy? (This is the start of my current band set that will prolly break soon!)


----------



## reset

Sheesh man. I hate to be snarky, but right above your post theres a pinned thread about "Testing Chinese tubes". Many many pages. I suggest you take the time to read it and you will have your answer and then some. Its interesting stuff.


----------



## drnoob

O sorry! But some experienced suggestions would be nice!


----------



## reset

Tubes in general last considerably longer than flats. Ill get arguments from someone about that but i did say in general.

And depending how much of a loop they can put out some good fps. My singles(1745's) not looped tied at 7" fork to pouch with 32 draw will shoot 3/8 steel at around 200fps. I dont have a chrony but my friend gave me those figures with his setup which is the same as mine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

For 3/8 steel @ 200+ fps and long life, I suggest Dankung's 2040. Easy draw, good speed and long life. Cut them about 14 inches. (total before looping.) Get them here.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html


----------



## drnoob

Thanks! This might be a stupid question but this is a "diy band set" or is there a already band set I could buy?


----------



## reset

I see you found the Testing Chinese Tubes thread.

They dont come much more experienced than the poster Henry In Panama. That thread sure helped me decide what to use as my go to.

I bought mine bulk but, i think some of our vendors sell made up tubes of various kinds. I know Simple Shots does.


----------



## drnoob

Ya I found it lol ill look harder next time b4 starting my own! Im just a noob lol


----------



## drnoob

Should I tie them like this? How big should the loop at the bottom be? And is there a YouTube tutorial that you know of on how to make these?


----------



## Bill Hays

Actually Tubes generally last longer than flats mainly because they are not shooting as fast... if the tubes and the flats are shooting at the same speed they tend to last about the same.

So if you want your flats to last longer, then simply tie them longer so they are not shooting as fast.... also by the type of tear you have there I'd suggest really closely examining your frame and making sure all surfaces that the bands impact on are as smooth as possible... sanding with very fine grit sandpaper should be good enough.


----------



## reset

drnoob said:


> Ya I found it lol ill look harder next time b4 starting my own! Im just a noob lol


Yeah i was a bit cranky there wasnt i? I needed my morning coffee fix lol.

I think somewhere on here cant remember where that Henry In Panama had a video also or at least a thread on how to tie them. Ive not ever looped any yet. i will get around to it sometime. Im pretty happy with a lighter pull and around 200 fps. for me.

Also he left you a post on a good setup above.


----------



## drnoob

You know what bill. .... They all tear right there everytime! I looked over the ss and found one ruff spot but it's on the other fork? Could that be the cause?


----------



## drnoob

And I cut my bands at 8 inchs with a 32 inch draw and get about 220 fps (average)


----------



## treefork

The Scout is a great slingshot. I love it. The only drawback is it has sharp edges and pointy corners. The bands bang on these and hence less band life than other more rounded profiles. I noticed that immediately. I haven't sat down and figured out how to round it out without changing it for the bad. Just haven't taken the time out yet. You can make your own bands sets pretty cheap and in the meantime also make sure your ammo weight matches the bands well. Judging from the pictures your bands are to heavy unless your using 1/2' lead. Buy in bulk and make your own.


----------



## drnoob

Did you make your banding jig? I bought these from flipping out ss made for 3/8 steel


----------



## treefork

Yes. A good band jig is easy to make. Two clamps, four nails and a piece of plywood. Google search "band jig slingshot forum"


----------



## bullseyeben!

Longer flats last longer, and considering ammo weight is very important too. Light fast ammo will wreck your flats and tubes fast.. but you will get speed..obviously. Heavier ammo will add life to any band or tube set at a loss of speed. 
Do tubes last longer? In a way yes.. in an other way no!
Say for example I cut a normal straight cut flat band rig for shooting .45 lead,; I draw to around 44" for a general draw, so my tied rig is about 28mm by 10" slack.
Given the weight of a .45 lead ball, this single band set goes pretty well, im not usually maxing out the bands stetch, whilst at a mid 40" draw the bands have time or distance to accelerate well.
Best bit is with flats, when i see this set wear at pouch end, I can trim a few mm of the edges and or ends or even taper them into a relatively fresh and new band set.. this isnt quite a practical with tubes as the edges can not have a trim or taper.. hope this helps a bit


----------



## drnoob

So what's a good size for a tapered flat band set for 32 inch draw shooting 3/8 steel around 200+ fps?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I would go with straight cut 3/4 inch, cut a little long will last, but still get 3/8 steel up to 200fps, and last longer, 
Touch up your protrusions with fine grit sandpaper as well


----------



## NaturalFork

I find (Like mr Hays) that n order to get the same speed from looped tube I have to stretch them until they are at their max and when you do that consistently they do not last any longer than flats.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

I have a few Flippingout Scouts. I do not feel any sharpness at the edges. Unless one is talking about the radius curve being kind of small, but they are smooth. There is only the slightest micro-burr at the split mold parting line. I assume the Scouts are injection molded. But that slight mold burr line is not at the edges. I do not practice shoot as frequently as I would like to, so I have not noticed repeatable tear patterns from flats, just the normal wear and eventual random tears. Maybe a workaround - when one ties flat bands to the Scout's forks, perhaps also wrap onto the fork ends, small strip of leather to act as cushion ... tie those leather fork protection strips at same time when tying the flat bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Saunders Patented shape also gives long life to flats, especially with the black bands. Ramps on the fork tips also give bands a longer life. Nothing for the bands to hit like on my Nova Star pattern give the longest life on fast flats. When I am shooting the Nova Star very fast, I wax and polish the tips to let the bands slide off better. Here are 2 videos of me shooting the Nova Star and the Target Star. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

Tex-Shooter said:


> Saunders Patented shape also gives long life to flats, especially with the black bands. Ramps on the fork tips also give bands a longer life. Nothing for the bands to hit like on my Nova Star pattern give the longest life on fast flats. When I am shooting the Nova Star very fast, I wax and polish the tips to let the bands slide off better. Here are 2 videos of me shooting the Nova Star and the Target Star. -- Tex


I can say that the saunders bands in a saunders slingshot lasted longer than any other bands\tubes I have ever used. I was not counting but it was thousands of shots.


----------



## Carbon

Tubes just because I seem to have bands break after only a couple dozen shots :/


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It could be the slingshot that you are using or it could be the bands that you are shooting. I have shot LB2000 bands over 2500 shots on a Saunders Falcon slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## Carbon

Using a Scout and some latex bands from AZslinger. I guess I could give Theraband Gold another shot although I don't have the gear to cut it myself..


----------



## myusername

i like bands. its easier to get the draw weight you want, plus theyre faster.


----------



## 4950cycle

What is a chain ?


----------



## pgandy

A chain is a serious of rubber bands linked together. Many users like #64 bands, some use #32 or other types. There is a following that swear by them. They offer the advantage of being cheap easily obtained (not in my country) and do a satisfactory job. I did mange to import some and gave them a go. I continue to use tube bands as both have to be imported and the tubes are less bulky and give me a little more power. I can see why some like the chains. Sorry no photos as I do not use them.


----------



## 4950cycle

Sounds like what I used to do when I was a kid to make slingshots I bought at the five & dime better / stronger. Yes, back in the late sixties we did this chain thing with bigger stronger rubber band to make the store bought kid slingshots more powerful. We just didn't have a name for it.


----------



## One Shot-Corey

tubes on my natural


----------



## justin9900

i am thinking of converting to flatband from tubes


----------



## Greavous

Im not sure how that question can be answered given all the variables involved but I prefer a single set of flatbands for all day shooting. As for power, Im not much concerned with power. Im an accuracy type of guy and could care less how hard I missed a target.


----------



## treefork

My preference is flat bands. They provide my needs better. If you haven't tried them yet , you may want to check them out. Avid tube shooters will say tubes are better while flatband guys will say the same about flats. Experiment and see for yourself. That's part of the fun!


----------



## reset

I think you will get your answers best,by doing some serious reading on your own, on the forum. Start with going to the section on bands for your above question.

Much to learn and always best to do your own investigation and come to your own conclusions as many of us differ in opinion on that very question.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## justin9900

thanks reset


----------



## Sunchierefram

Entirely up to the user. I prefer tubes myself, but then again, I haven't really used flatbands all that much.


----------



## Charles

You can get equal power from flats or tubes ... just depends on your setup ... what kind of bands and how many, what kind of tubes and how many, etc.

You need to ask yourself what the power is for. Have a look at the Power Rangers thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

There are some impressive energies there ... tubes, flats, and office rubber bands. But shooting for sheer power leads to serious inaccuracy. And the kind of power being achieved there is over kill for small animal hunting. Shooting for sheer power is fun, but not of much practical use.

Better to ask yourself what you want to use your slingshot for. For target work, fairly light draw and smaller ammo, with only moderate power, will be best. For hunting, you need to use heavier ammo and bands, but still not too heavy as to upset your accuracy. You may well find that you want different setups for different activities.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said it pretty well. For sane velocities and power levels there is little to no difference between tubes and flats. Once you reach the insane level, flats seem to have an advantage.


----------



## carboncopy

Charles said:


> You can get equal power from flats or tubes ... just depends on your setup ... what kind of bands and how many, what kind of tubes and how many, etc.
> 
> You need to ask yourself what the power is for. Have a look at the Power Rangers thread:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/
> 
> There are some impressive energies there ... tubes, flats, and office rubber bands. But shooting for sheer power leads to serious inaccuracy. And the kind of power being achieved there is over kill for small animal hunting. Shooting for sheer power is fun, but not of much practical use.
> 
> Better to ask yourself what you want to use your slingshot for. For target work, fairly light draw and smaller ammo, with only moderate power, will be best. For hunting, you need to use heavier ammo and bands, but still not too heavy as to upset your accuracy. You may well find that you want different setups for different activities.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If you have arthritis, then flats have less recoil and energy transfer into your hand and arm than tubes generating the same power (energy). -- Tex


----------



## jazz

Hi all,

I think that this question is quite understandable, and I ask it myself sometimes too.

In order to make some sense out of a possible comparison - at least I myself - I would be able to make a conclusion ONLY if I had a band and a tube of the same producer and of same chemistry - let us say the one that is TBG made of, and both of them cast in such a way so that the thickness of the wall of the tube is the same as the thickness of the flat.

In other words, if you cut open the tube alongside, say, 5 cm length and lay it flat, and you get the width of, say, 1 cm, and then you take flatband of same 5 cm length and 1 cm width, then you would get basicaly the same mass of rubber for the same length and width of both because they are basicaly the same thing...

Then, the comparison would boil down to the question of wether round crossection or rectangular one is stronger, faster, more durable or more pleasing to the eye, or whatever, than the flat one. Then, it is quite possible to have some differences, why not, in much the same way as 20 cm TBG cut at 2 cm width seems to be somewhat slower then four five-millimeter stripes of 20 cm each - if I understood well some threads here in the forum (but must admit never tested myself).

All other comparisons, either unspecific or very general as in the title-question of your thread are also possible and I myself answer them in a practical way, with no phylosophy attached: nobody can stop me to take theese very flatbands and these very tubes, say, Thera-Band Green and Dankung Whatever - mutualy completely unrelated and measure with the dynamometer which one is stronger for a given active length and preffered stretch ratio.

One thing, though, stays open: how wide I cut the flats, then?

Well, on Mondays probably some 2 cm, on Tuesdays maybe 1.5 and so on..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NaturalFork

This will be debated until the end of time. I personally love flats and if I do shoot tubes it is the small chinese tubes.


----------



## justin9900

thanks everyone who replied i really appreciate it thanks a million you really helped :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rathunter

well, if you look at it...

I have used both quite a bit.

I honestly prefer flatbands.

Tubes are easier to get high power levels with, but they aren't nearly as fast when used with light ammo at high pull weights.


----------



## jazz

I just had another idea for consideration, however, not claiming that it is very bright..

Let us say that you have a given tube setup that has a given power at a given (say, highest practically useful) stretch ratio and, of course, corresponding active length and the total length or the total stretch.

Now, let us say that you have a setup of bands that has the same power at its given (highest useful) stretch ratio and all the other corresponding parameters as in tubes above - which, folowing my line of thought in the previous comment would be simply adjusted through the choice of the width of the bands.

So, what would be, then, the single most important feature of these two sistems to compare and decide which is "better" beacuse the strength is the same, right?

Well, I honestly do not know about other people but for me it would be the speed.

So, a better question in my opinion should be which is faster and now which is stronger, but I never did these experiments so please take this only as a lamentation and nothing else.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## leadball

Don't try this at home.

http://youtube.be/zGxFqjCUtUs

I'm shooting single theraband black. 5 1/2" wide at the fork. 2 3/8" wide at the pouch. 8 1/2 " bands.

The projectile is a 45 cal conical muzzle loader bullet at 300gr.

Technology of the slingshot from Joerg Sprave


----------



## leadball

sorry entered youtube address wrong. Should be


----------



## D.Nelson

Looped tubes


----------



## Pilgrim

Good Day All,

I was wondering if any of you would mind sharing your preference between tubes and bands, and the reason of preference? I have re-discovered my passion for shooting sling shots this past month, and I have been shooting both tubes and bands on my two Scouts. I can't believe how fast my shooting has improved, from milk jugs to soda cans down to single clothes pins, from 10 meters. I am getting consistent with hitting the clothespins (or within an inch either side) with both tubes and bands. So far, I think I prefer tubes, they seem a bit faster, but I know it is all relative to size/type of tube/bands. I can't wait for my Bill Hays' Ballistic G10 Seal Sniper and G10 Tube Master Sniper's to arrive! Thanks in advance! Peace!


----------



## Individual

Tubes.

Last longer, easier to use, Zippier 

Your Bill Hays will suprise you. Better than you could ever imagine!


----------



## squirrel squasher

Tubes all the way
Easy cutting 
Last long
Easy attachment on my ring shooters

I think all the stuff about how flats draw lighter than tubes does not matter just because I'm strong enough to draw them.


----------



## treefork

BANDS. All the way. Can be cut to exact size and taper for particular needs. Easier pull for energy output.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As with just about everything slingshot, it depends. For most shooting, plinking, killing cans,,etc, I prefer small tubes (2040, 1842, 1745) on a ring shooter frame. For absolute maximum power or speed, flats are King!


----------



## D.Nelson

Bands. Theraband Gold is just amazing, simply put. I also like Golds Gym green heavy bands and 105s/107s.

TBG is high performance stuff. GG green is plentiful, cheap, local. And 107s are about .25c a set with great performance.


----------



## Sunchierefram

Tubes just because I can get them easier.


----------



## Northerner

I like skinny tubes on my Chinese frames and flatbands and my OTT wood frames.


----------



## ash

I use both at various times. Currently I favour single 1745 tubes for 3/8 steel can shooting because they are cheap, easy to use, long lasting and easy to sight down.

For shooting heavier ammo, I prefer single flat bands OTT. Almost as easy to sight down and custom-sizable etc. I prefer wide flats to double tubes for the sighting and lack of tangling and the better draw/power ratio.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Both


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Tubes for me...particularly Theratube Silver. Bands seem to break too easily.


----------



## Can-Opener

Flat Bander!!!!!  Faster, lighter draw, I have not given up on tubes. Some amazing shooter use them. I just have not had the same results as I do with flat bands


----------



## JJSyd

JetBlack said:


> Forgot if I posted to this in the past but dankung rubber all day! Love me some tubes, single, looped whatever.you can use them as a straw in a survival situation too.I like the heavy Tex ones also.


This... lol


----------



## M.J

Ok boys and girls, noobs and old timers, this is THE Flatbands vs Tubes thread. I'm going to merge several of the most recent topics on this subject in to this one thread for easy reference. If you want to weigh in on the debate then feel free to post, or just soak in all the opinions on this eternal (and recurring) topic.

So....

Bands or tubes?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Tubes...only because I've never tried bands...but I am going to, eventually...as far as I've seen on YouTube, bands are more accurate, and shoot faster...so, I HAVE to try them...


----------



## Nicholson

I've been flatbands only for a long time but I'm taking a liking to my tubes on my sps. Accurate and just as fast it seems like. Shooting lighter ammo the 7/8 steel but I'm just plinking aroung


----------



## crypter27

You get more speed from flat bands!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.

But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.

Perfecto!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Has to be bands, I've tried with tubes and just don't seem to agree with them or they don't agree with me. One or the other


----------



## Bajaja

ruthiexxxx said:


> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!


Sounds smart, madam. I must try it with some TBBlack.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds smart, madam. I must try it with some TBBlack.
> 
> Should be a nice easy shoot with that. And much safer too. I once did a slingshot with about 6 bands a side of the Black...and had a really nasty RTS that nearly broke a rib. I suppose it got tangled in all that flapping latex. So long as the tube is rolled tightly that risk should be avoidable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bajaja

ruthiexxxx said:


> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds smart, madam. I must try it with some TBBlack.
> 
> Should be a nice easy shoot with that. And much safer too. I once did a slingshot with about 6 bands a side of the Black...and had a really nasty RTS that nearly broke a rib. I suppose it got tangled in all that flapping latex. So long as the tube is rolled tightly that risk should be avoidable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And last question, is appropriate or necessary to tie the roll in middle of the lenght? Thankx madam ;-)


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds smart, madam. I must try it with some TBBlack.
> 
> Should be a nice easy shoot with that. And much safer too. I once did a slingshot with about 6 bands a side of the Black...and had a really nasty RTS that nearly broke a rib. I suppose it got tangled in all that flapping latex. So long as the tube is rolled tightly that risk should be avoidable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And last question, is appropriate or necessary to tie the roll in middle of the lenght? Thankx madam ;-)
> 
> For a slingshot I would be inclined to. I use the roll of TBG on slingbows where there is not the same RTS risk. Small 'O' rings might do it but they do tend to move about needing frequent adjustment
Click to expand...


----------



## Bajaja

Thank you for your expert advice, madam.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Thank you for your expert advice, madam.


you're very welcome


----------



## NaturalFork

I like to wrap my tubes in flatbands attach them to office rubber tabs with a linatex pouch.


----------



## Bajaja

NaturalFork said:


> I like to wrap my tubes in flatbands attach them to office rubber tabs with a linatex pouch.


I also tried to make a linatex pouch. But I cut small lightweight pouch with perforation and it is not last very long. And bigger durable pouch with no perforation is prone to more handslaps. So, which ammo you shoot with it and how shape/template you used for your linatex pouch? Are you satisfied with it? Or what band attachment you use for it?

Or is it just a joke?

Thank you sir 

PS: This topic is for me a source of new knowledge....... and I am sorry for my poor english, google translator is trying the best


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I think flats and tubes are equivalent when it comes to accuracy. I agree on the fixed tubes to the frame with the recoil. I to shoot looped for the same reasons. I feel the weighted frames help too. Either way what ever type of rubber you use you can get good with. Just PRACTICE.


----------



## Kalevala

So far I have been using tubes (TheraBand Red, very durable) but today I got package of TheraBand Silver and made my first flatband set.
Don't know if its good or not because I haven't shoot yet .


----------



## 4950cycle

I would like to know how that flat silver works out and how fast it is. If it's tougher than TBG I'll put it on my green Rambone .


----------



## Northerner

TB-Silver is a bit thinner than the TB-Gold (approx .023" vs .030"). Here is a test that I did a while ago. I would think more speed could be had from the silver by making them shorter but then your band life will decrease as well.

32" draw length...

*TB-Gold *
Band cut = 3/4" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 10 lb 9.6 oz @ 32"
Velocity = 198 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel

*TB-Silver*
Band cut = 1" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 8 lb 15.8 oz @32"
Velocity = 187 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel


----------



## Kalevala

After few hundred shots with TheraBand Silver I don't like tubes anymore.
Accuracy is better and pull is lighter.
After single band set I had to try doubles per side and I think that TBS is powerful enough to me.
Distance 10m, spinner is made of 2mm thick metal plate and diameter is 57mm, ammo 3/8 steel, shots with singles and doubles.


----------



## 4950cycle

Is that aluminum or steel plate ?


----------



## Kalevala

Steel plate.


----------



## rogervan

Hi, new here,

Does anyone have "speed of retraction" info? IOW how fast it (tube or band) returns after a full draw?

I got turned off when the pharmacy-bought latex tubes failed to retract much after a 32 inch draw.. Now I'm interested again. I want to shoot a 50 caliber lead ball at as close to 200 ft/sec as possible,


----------



## pgandy

I have no figures regarding retraction speed as such however this would be proportional to the velocity of the projectile. This is not linear across the board with differing weight projectiles. That is to say a tube size, and possibly a flat, that gives maximum velocity with a heavy projectile may not give the maximum velocity with a lighter projectile. Depending on the configuration of my doubled pseudo 1745 bands at a 34" draw I've gotten averages up to 185.9 fps (13.3 ft/lb) with .50 cal. lead balls. With the same band set and .38 cal. lead balls 215.2 fps (7.8 ft/lb). I get more velocity with flats but prefer small Chinese tubes.


----------



## wll

ruthiexxxx said:


> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!


Do you have a link to see how this is done, how do yo make bands into tubes ?

wll


----------



## ruthiexxx

wll said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always a total devotee of tubes, especially TTS. But then I discovered just how powerful multiple bands of TBG can be.
> 
> But NOW...thanks to a clever suggestion from someone on this forum I can have both! I just roll full width TBG into tubes and shoot it that way  . Because there's no cutting into strips I'm not creating small flaws that will lead to band breakage and I avoid the mess of lots of bands flopping about.
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to see how this is done, how do yo make bands into tubes ?
> 
> wll
> 
> No link I'm afraid...I just take a full width of TBG and roll it as tightly as I can and do 'wrap and tuck' at either end. It's a loose tube of course. i tried 'O' rings to keep it tighter but they just slip up and down the 'tube' and don't serve any real purpose
Click to expand...


----------



## Nobodo

ruthiexxx said:


> I just take a full width of TBG and roll it as tightly as I can and do 'wrap and tuck' at either end. It's a loose tube of course.


I do the same thing with a full width of TOG, and the 'wrap and tuck' prevents loss at the ends. If you roll it good and tight and hold a little pressure on it before licking the paper that prevents the loose tube.

TOG:

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/02/14/tahoe-og-marijuana-review-uplifting-contemplative-but-anxiety-under-pressure/4656/

Oh, wait. You're talking about SLINGSHOTS. :slap:

Never mind!

*Ok, on topic again...*

I'm curious about the full width of TBG...

Are you talking about a 5.5 inch wide strip, rolled up as a tube?

Does it last long enough so that's not a pretty expensive tube?

Thanks!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Nobodo said:


> ruthiexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just take a full width of TBG and roll it as tightly as I can and do 'wrap and tuck' at either end. It's a loose tube of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing with a full width of TOG, and the 'wrap and tuck' prevents loss at the ends. If you roll it good and tight and hold a little pressure on it before licking the paper that prevents the loose tube.
> 
> TOG:
> 
> http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/02/14/tahoe-og-marijuana-review-uplifting-contemplative-but-anxiety-under-pressure/4656/
> 
> Oh, wait. You're talking about SLINGSHOTS. :slap:
> 
> Never mind!
> 
> *Ok, on topic again...*
> 
> I'm curious about the full width of TBG...
> 
> Are you talking about a 5.5 inch wide strip, rolled up as a tube?
> 
> Does it last long enough so that's not a pretty expensive tube?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ROFL
> 
> yes, a full width just as it comes out of the box. As to longevity one can only hope. I have several slingbows that I shoot and all have different rubber so the TBG one hasn't had a massive amount of use. But, when using the full width cut as 4 bands one band snapped fairly quickly which is why I started to experiment with rolling the TBG into a tube.
> I must admit I'm more of a fan of tubes than flats anyway. I'm trying the Cando Silver at the moment and finding it pretty good,
Click to expand...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

this is it with some pseudotaper (a beast to draw!)


----------



## wll

ruthiexxxx said:


> this is it with some pseudotaper (a beast to draw!)


Ruthiexxxx

If anyone says that is a nice looking slingshot .... you hit 'em, LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Nobodo

Thanks; for the sake of experimentation maybe I'll give the 'full roll' a try!

You have really made some wicked looking slingbows! I remember a thread a week or so ago where you shared pics of a few; as wll would say "nice looking slingshot"! :rofl:


----------



## POI

Seems to be that when i go plinking it's tubes...when I feel like tinkering it's bands. Won't be hunting till I can in good spirit...by that I mean my shooting is far tighter. Thanks to all...read this whole darn thread and side tracked to some great links. Off to the 3D range with a few new arrow slinger confirgurations to try out.


----------



## muddog15

I'm switching to tubes. I really like the Dankung 1745.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu

In arizona i find weather determines bandlife . I personaly prefer tubes . With that said ive been shooting flat all winter tbg ,white latex ,and golds gym green heavy pull rubber . So far with the cooler weather life spans have been 400 to 650 plus shots . But in 117 degree heat you will be lucky to get 150 to 200 shots on flats . Tubes looped 1842 and 1745 last up to 400 shots and up to 600 if lucky . I definatly enjoy flats now . But as it heats up im going back to tubes . I hope this helps.


----------



## muddog15

Since my last post I shot flats for a little while on one of my Scouts and 1745 on the other. I don't have a crono, but it sure looks like the looped 1745's shot faster and flatter. I was shooting the same 1/2" steel in both. My targets would react more when shot with the tubes compared to the TBG flats. Hardly scientific, but there was a noticeable difference.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu

Hi muddog 15 im still farely new to slingshots . I see that temps here in the desert does affect what band type used in differant ways . I shoot 1745 tubes looped on dankung frames great with 1/2steel . I noticed the lag tubes have when cold . And they hold up well in hot weather.


----------



## muddog15

muddog15 said:


> Since my last post I shot flats for a little while on one of my Scouts and 1745 on the other. I don't have a crono, but it sure looks like the looped 1745's shot faster and flatter. I was shooting the same 1/2" steel in both. My targets would react more when shot with the tubes compared to the TBG flats. Hardly scientific, but there was a noticeable difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I live in N Florida, and I have noticed the same thing with the tubes.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## muddog15

I goofed, I meat to reply to names.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Tubes and Chains are working for me but I got to get some bands for my whamo frame I restored.


----------



## pult421

but If you tie the flats at the pouch in a way where youre hiding the edges.. it gets way more of a life span.. at least for me it does.. btdubbs.. bill hays is who I got the idea from.


----------



## Darin Kel J

For me, I've only used tubes because they've been more easy to get and the pro slingshots sold where I am only can take tubes. I would have to make my own to use flat bands, which I might do one day


----------



## pgandy

When I switched from my Marksman to an A+ to use flats I bought bandsets. They for the most part either had too short of a life or were under powered. Not to mention the import price. So I bought the tools and raw materials and started making my own. I found the versatility and price better to my liking. Not much change in the life though. Then I switched back to tubes, the smaller Chinese stuff this time. I found while the power is down marginally, not enough to be an issue, the life is up and the cost is down. If I did a cost analyst I am sure that I would find the money saved by making the flats did not equal the money invested to do so.


----------



## StretchandEat

All I've shot is flats &tubes.. I still shoot both depends on what shooter I'm using.. I tried chains before but I guess the cheap 32's from Walmart weren't the best ones.. or I did something wrong.. they didn't last very long and didn't seem to have much punch.. though some people love them.. I mostly use tbg tapered.. though I'm loving the latex that came on my flip in out slingshots.. probably gonna get a sheet of that next..


----------



## oldmiser

StretchandEat said:


> All I've shot is flats &tubes.. I still shoot both depends on what shooter I'm using.. I tried chains before but I guess the cheap 32's from Walmart weren't the best ones.. or I did something wrong.. they didn't last very long and didn't seem to have much punch.. though some people love them.. I mostly use tbg tapered.. though I'm loving the latex that came on my flip in out slingshots.. probably gonna get a sheet of that next..


Use #64 chained....like 3 ..2..1..per side...or 2..2..2.. per side...Now your talking some power here...for your emerg use when you run out of tbg..

OM


----------



## StretchandEat

oldmiser said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I've shot is flats &tubes.. I still shoot both depends on what shooter I'm using.. I tried chains before but I guess the cheap 32's from Walmart weren't the best ones.. or I did something wrong.. they didn't last very long and didn't seem to have much punch.. though some people love them.. I mostly use tbg tapered.. though I'm loving the latex that came on my flip in out slingshots.. probably gonna get a sheet of that next..
> 
> 
> 
> Use #64 chained....like 3 ..2..1..per side...or 2..2..2.. per side...Now your talking some power here...for your emerg use when you run out of tbg..
> OM
Click to expand...


----------



## StretchandEat

StretchandEat said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I've shot is flats &tubes.. I still shoot both depends on what shooter I'm using.. I tried chains before but I guess the cheap 32's from Walmart weren't the best ones.. or I did something wrong.. they didn't last very long and didn't seem to have much punch.. though some people love them.. I mostly use tbg tapered.. though I'm loving the latex that came on my flip in out slingshots.. probably gonna get a sheet of that next..
> 
> 
> 
> Use #64 chained....like 3 ..2..1..per side...or 2..2..2.. per side...Now your talking some power here...for your emerg use when you run out of tbg..
> OM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

what brand 64's?


----------



## Zachary Fowler

Both flat bands for most every day but i love my 1745 tubes set up with a 60 inch draw.


----------



## dean2938

I am very new to this, so please forgive me. I have a professional slingshot I just purchased - it's fabulous. Heavy. Metal. It uses tubes. I find it quite intimidating after using something like a TruMark. The power and accuracy is incredible. Can someone please tell me what chains are? And are they something I could use on my slingshot?


----------



## NaturalFork

dean2938 said:


> I am very new to this, so please forgive me. I have a professional slingshot I just purchased - it's fabulous. Heavy. Metal. It uses tubes. I find it quite intimidating after using something like a TruMark. The power and accuracy is incredible. Can someone please tell me what chains are? And are they something I could use on my slingshot?


Chains are rubber bands chained together. Can you share a picture of your frame? I know a couple highly experienced guys in Utah that may be able to help.


----------



## dean2938

You do? That would be incredible! Wow. My name is Pat, and this is becoming an addictive hobby, and I want to get the best bands for it. Picture is attached. I will give you my email address, if you'd like.

Pat

P.S. How do you attach an image here? My apologies for not being in the know yet.


----------



## dean2938




----------



## dean2938

I tried pasting it this text field, but to no avail. I would love to send it to you, so awaiting your instruction.

Pat


----------



## peppermack

Pat, Sent ya message. I live down in SLC


----------



## condor

What is a chain?


----------



## pgandy

A chain is the linking on one rubber band, usually a common office type, to another in order to increase the overall length.


----------



## Water Snake 2

We like tubes but not all tubes are created equal have tried a lot of them so far Kent Elastomer,s [.188x .094] gets my nod but use [.250x.094 ] on the cam.


----------



## bingbing

I like both for different applications. If Im out camping for a week I like to use tubes, they seem to last longer, be less sensitive to the enviromental changes and are easier to experiment with in the field. Flats are great shooters though, allthough we dont get TBG around my parts. I get whatever exercise bands I can find basically, I like getting them from a physical store where I can feel and pull it a bit. I have no science to my claims, it's just how I feel.


----------



## Kalevala

I think You should try GZK bands

http://www.everythingsling.co.uk/shop#!/c/0/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## chuckduster01

Flatbands of TBG, lead round balls, and homemade frames. That covers 95% of what I do and yes I am a "frugal" guy. The only tubes that I have had and even came close to liking were 1745's, but I did not buy anymore to replace them when I ran out either. Nope that big roll of TBG that lives in the fridge and gets used up and replaced every other year is all I need.


----------



## steveewonders

Flat bands or tubes, how many counts do you guys shoot through before either begins to wear or even break?


----------



## Cjw

I get probably 1000 shots out of a set of 20/40 looped tubes on my SPS's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Norseman

After using both tubes and flats, I have gone to solely flats. In my experience they deliver the same or greater power as tubes, with less draw weight.


----------



## Norm

Mostly tubes, last longer, easier to put on, good power. This year thoughI am going to try some tapered bands from Simpleshot in N.C.


----------



## Cjw

20/40 tubes 95% of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

I tried some 30/60 tubes today, but never got to shoot them. During testing they kept tearing up where they contacted the frame. Its a homemade plywood ttf frame, and I put them on the wrap and tuck way. I dont see why that happened, the contact points are sanded down and well polished  So, no tubes for me, and I have a lot medical grade ones


----------



## Brook

Add leather tabs mate


----------



## boby

skropi said:


> I tried some 30/60 tubes today, but never got to shoot them. During testing they kept tearing up where they contacted the frame. Its a homemade plywood ttf frame, and I put them on the wrap and tuck way. I dont see why that happened, the contact points are sanded down and well polished  So, no tubes for me, and I have a lot medical grade ones


 I make a lot of plywood frame slingshots and usually shoot single tube tubes (e.g, 1745, 2550) but I have also tried 3060. I have a way of connecting to the frame that almost never has tube breakage at the frame. I've described it in this forum at 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/73217-low-wear-ttf-attachment-of-tubes-to-wood-slingshot-frames/ .

It has very good accuracy too.


----------



## HappyGilmore

There is one thing that tubes can do that you can't do well with flats (this only applies to a double tube setup).

When the forks are positioned parallel to the ground (side shooting) and the tubes are lined up in the same direction you can see a clear gap between the two tubes. This can be used to create a sort of 2 point sight similar to peep sights on compound bows.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## S.C.Daniel

harpersgrace said:


> Tubes because they work for me


I like em both. I shoot Bands on my PFS's and Tubes on some of my others. My ring shooters love Tubes, and I love Tubes with Tabs.

Maybe it's just me but the last couple of 1745 Tube sets I got from Simple Shot, seem to be stronger than their previous ones were. I love em. A couple of shots on plastic drink bottles with marbles and my Sprite empties tear to pieces.


----------



## skropi

I don't like the simplicity and plug and play functionality of tubes. I much prefer the endless tweaking, and cutting, and frustration of flat bands. Oh, the slapping noise too. It's not a catty if it doesn't go SLAP.
I tried some tubes and I liked the draw and behaviour, but there's something in having a big roll of latex that soothes my ever aching heart.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I am a Bandy, and proud of my choice.

It's having shot tubes that gave me my voice

Flats are just faster, and faster is good

Ammo should scream and hiss through the 'hood

Tubers will say their sets will last long

While shooting at shells, at the beach, wearing thongs...

Bi-lastics retort, "We shoot both, it's such fun!"

No it's not. It's a pity. Flats rule the run.

Preferring tubes might not affect your success

A lot depends on your manner, your smile, and your dress

Your work ethic too, because practice you must

Balls moving that slow can fall victim to dust

:stickpoke:


----------



## skropi

Flats are fast. Especially if they are red.


----------



## Cjw

Shoot 20/40 looped almost exclusively. Plenty fast to hit whatever I'm aiming at. Faster doesn't make it more accurate. It's the shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> Shoot 20/40 looped almost exclusively. Plenty fast to hit whatever I'm aiming at. Faster doesn't make it more accurate. It's the shooter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, especially for target shooting, faster is almost meaningless if someone is shooting from a set distance.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Cjw said:


> Shoot 20/40 looped almost exclusively. Plenty fast to hit whatever I'm aiming at. Faster doesn't make it more accurate. It's the shooter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely nothing wrong with that Cj. As Bandy Aimstinctivist, I believe that all who propel with elastic are my brethren, even Tubers. Some just prefer a bit more giddyup, helps with distant shots because faster is flatter. Theraband Gold tapered flat bands aren't for everybody; seeing what they do to a can of pop can be traumatic for some folks. High-speed, dynamic, ripping energy like that can be disturbing to the sensitive.


----------



## gary61

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I would suggest doing a forum search if you want to see how people feel about this, there are topics ALL over the forum about elastic options...
> 
> Asking this rather controversial inquiry will do 1 of 2 things.
> 1. Just generate a huge amount of differed answers because so many members prefer different things. Its all a matter of personal preference after experimentation.
> 2. Start, for the 10,000 time, a "which elastic is best" argument...
> 
> Either way, the best answer in the end, is to take some time and research on the forum, and then get a hold of whatever elastic you can get a hold of or want..... then go from there. Try as much as you can and develop a preference after some experimentation.
> 
> In the end, its whatever works for you.....so good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers- John


Great post and as a newbie, very posative advice, ask 100 people the same question and get 100 different answers, so beterto jum in and read as much as we can about the subject.


----------



## ForkLess

skropi said:


> Flats are fast. Especially if they are red.


Red huh? I was thinking Blue and black. I will have to try and get some red and put em threw the crony.


----------



## The Norseman

Well, I have joined the tube group. I like hunting with my slingshot, and they are quieter. I prefer to spend my time shooting, and not cutting bandsets. I also like getting more than 300 shots out of my bandsets. TUBES RULE! (I still shoot flats though)


----------



## slingitgood

have bands and tubes I shoot with what ever I grab first :banana: :banana:


----------



## slingitgood

sent twice sorry


----------



## skropi

Ive shot some worthless tubes, just a few shots, and I couldn't miss, no matter how aiming shot, I just hit my target. Got a 9/10 on a 4cm spinner for the first time, before they broke. 
For some reason I can align them more easily it seems. Of course Ive ordered 10m 1632 from Dankung.
If this thing, hitting non stop, continues, I will become a.....tube shooter....


----------



## Mad4guitar

Hi, Guys - I'm a complete newbie, an older female. My question is about bands. I am not very strong, and have relativelyweak hands. Would tubes be easier for me to draw back without muscles quivering? My question is nothing about which are better, but which, tubes or bands, would be easier for me to draw back and shoot accurately. Thanks so much. I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful woodwork you guys do. Looking forward to making my first!


----------



## skropi

Mad4guitar said:


> Hi, Guys - I'm a complete newbie, an older female. My question is about bands. I am not very strong, and have relativelyweak hands. Would tubes be easier for me to draw back without muscles quivering? My question is nothing about which are better, but which, tubes or bands, would be easier for me to draw back and shoot accurately. Thanks so much. I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful woodwork you guys do. Looking forward to making my first!


Both can be made light enough, but bands more so, as they can be cut to accommodate any draw weight. BUT if you are not big in cutting your own bands, then there are light tubes available, you could definitely just use single 1632 or 2040, and some lighter ammo, and shoot comfortably! 
I can send you some light bands if you want to give them a try.


----------



## oldmiser

Mad4guitar said:


> Hi, Guys - I'm a complete newbie, an older female. My question is about bands. I am not very strong, and have relativelyweak hands. Would tubes be easier for me to draw back without muscles quivering? My question is nothing about which are better, but which, tubes or bands, would be easier for me to draw back and shoot accurately. Thanks so much. I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful woodwork you guys do. Looking forward to making my first!


you would be best using the red 1632 tubing from Dunkung....The tubing is great stuff...I use it full looped tube sets.....akaOldmiser


----------



## Cjw

20/40 looped for me always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gunslingster

Gotta be flat bands, I just love all the different tapers that I can try.

I never get bored!


----------



## Cjw

Have over 1400 shots on a set of 20/40 GZK tubes on one of my SPS's. Still shoots accurate. Hard to not love that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afishhunter

Depends on the slingshot. I have two that uses tubes, and one that uses bands.

I think my next slingshot (more than likely a Marksman with adjustable draw length) if I get it, uses tubes.

I don't think I have a preference, really. Both work.


----------



## hoggy

i use both, but prefer looped tubes. 2040 or 1632 at this time, as i haven't tried any others.


----------



## blackadder911

I very satisfied with tube, but maybe latter this week im going to try flat band. Many says after we start to try flat band, the tube not very intersting anymore. We'll see.


----------



## Facewizard13

Im new to all this stuff, but I've been hearing flats are leagues more accurate than tubes. Years ago when I bought a wrist rocket with tubes from Walmart, I couldn't hit anything if I tried. If anyone wants to correct me im all ears

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgandy

I did a similar thing and to say that I couldn't hit a barn if I were in it wouldn't be far off. I tried for a few years, perhaps a month at a time, before packing it away and then trying again. Completely discouraged for some reason I tried a A+ from this forum using bands and right off I was scoring. That thing, as much as I liked it was wearing a hole in my pants so I tried an even smaller, flatter one from China that used tubes I could hit with that one too. And stuck with that because of its portability. I cannot say if bands or tubes are more accurate. To me it was the shape/size that was of the major importance.


----------



## Facewizard13

pgandy said:


> I did a similar thing and to say that I couldn't hit a barn if I were in it wouldn't be far off.


Its starting to sound like its all about preference

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgandy

Facewizard13 said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a similar thing and to say that I couldn't hit a barn if I were in it wouldn't be far off.
> 
> 
> 
> Its starting to sound like its all about preference
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think that you're correct on that.


----------



## HunterSon

We get a lot of wind where I live. I find that bands vibrate and resonate with the wind and throw off my accuracy. Not so much with tubes (1632 - 2050).


----------



## Facewizard13

Today was my first time trying tubes. Velocity was very low because I just wanted to try the new pouches I got, and my draw length wasn't setup correctly. I forgot to figure out what the stretch ratio is for these tubes so I need to do that. The draw weight seemed fine. I couldn't tell if it felt "smoother" or not compared to flat bands. I can't tell if they're snappier yet either because I didn't have them setup right. What I WILL say about the tubes is that they are dead easy to setup. I could tie a pouch and to a frame with my eyes closed. Im anxious to set up the tubes correctly and see their true operating velocity. I dont have a chronograph so, "soda can lethality" will have to do.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter

I love flats, but recently went into the tube world for instinctive shooting, and I have to say I love 1632s. They're a great target setup and work surprisingly well for what they are 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Deal

I've used 32 cal lead and steel balls with both and was most accurate with bands but tubes definitely had more range as well as power.
I've just purchased a double banded model to see what's up.


----------

